
Common treatment for malaria effective in vitro against novel coronavirus - duchenne
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0
======
vixen99
It's chloroquine.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=covid+10+chloroqui...](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=covid+10+chloroquine)

